# New Goodies - 300 Win Mag & Safe



## Cecil (Oct 12, 2008)

Today I picked up a Remington model 700, 300 Win Mag as well as a 16 Gun Safe.

Here are a couple of pics of the goodies:

New Gun Safe, Winchester 300 Win Mag w/ Nikon Pro Staff scope and Marlin 45-70







Here's a snap shot of it open:







And I wanted to thank Parallel for making me feel inadequate...


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 12, 2008)

Cecil said:


> And I wanted to thank Parallel for making me feel inadequate...



For feeling inadequate  Check out Charlton Heston's collection, the Cody Museum, and some others.  


Anyway, you got a great start there.  Congratulations.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 12, 2008)

HOLLiS said:


> For feeling inadequate  Check out Charlton Heston's collection, the Cody Museum, and some others.
> 
> Anyway, you got a great start there.  Congratulations.



Thanks!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks nice!

How does that 700 shoot?????? Dont forget a range report...

And the Guide Gun, how's that to fire?


----------



## Cecil (Oct 13, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> How does that 700 shoot?????? Dont forget a range report...
> 
> And the Guide Gun, how's that to fire?



I have not fired either one yet.

Will post up after I do.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice start! 700 sounds like a a real reach out and touch someone round! The kinetic energy is pretty awesome!

I have the same 45-70 and it kicks like a mule! It was my Dad's gun and he dropped a Bull Moose from about 80 yards and it never even flinched.....it just dropped over on it's side, dead before it hit the ground! Like felling a tree!

Personally I could not kill a moose. They are just so damn big and beautiful (majestic) in that ugly sort of way!  Kinda like appreciating an A-10, it is so big(at least the Gatling gun on the nose is BIG) and BAD and UGLY, it is beautiful!

Removed the offensive picture!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 13, 2008)

08steeda said:


> Kinda like appreciating an A-10, it is so big(at least the Gatling gun on the nose is BIG) and BAD and UGLY, it is beautiful!



Ahhhh somoene else who appreciates the 'Hog


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Ahhhh someone else who appreciates the 'Hog



Yeah, as an Ex Air Force photographer I got to fly and document almost everything that flew in the 80's/Early 90's. If it had 2 seats I was trying like all get out to get a ride! 

The Warthog was just AWESOME. You really can not appreciate it until you have seen it fire away at an armored target. I only ever saw them on the ranges but if it was hunting me, it would have liquefied my insides when it let loose!!! That thing actually slows down in flight (from the muzzle blast)if it shoots a burst longer than 1 or 2 seconds. 

I used to have a dummy round somewhere and it was one scary looking round. But at 3900 rounds per second, YIKES!!!

Yes, I love the Hog!!!


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 13, 2008)

Cecil said:


> Today I picked up a Remington model 700, 300 Win Mag as well as a 16 Gun Safe.
> [/img]



Win the lottery?


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

Haha...nice Red Rider too!!!


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 13, 2008)

Sort of a side note;  It is great to see people buying safes.  When you compare the price of the safe and the cost of several firearms, a safe is great insurance.   Not only does it add a element of safety but most important security.   Firearms should only be in the hands of Honest citizens not criminals.  Also some insurance policies are not friendly to gun collections.   From the Casual owner to the collector, safes are a wise investment. 

BTW, I don't work for any safe companies,  But I was amazed at how long it took me to get one when I look back.   

H.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah the only problem with a safe is it is like paying to have your roof reshingled. Something that costs dearly and you have to do but.....sucks.

The other issue is that they are HEAVY!!! I had 4 guys (including myself) and trying to get mine down into my Man Cave and it almost cost me some friends!!! They told me if I ever move to let them know ahead of time so they can make sure they are out of town!!!

Plus now I either need to unload a few of my long guns or get another safe. It is supposed to house 20 but with scopes and such it really only holds about 15.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 13, 2008)

08steeda said:


> Haha...nice Red Rider too!!!



Fear the Red Rider......


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 13, 2008)

Cecil said:


> Fear the Red Rider......



Did your Red Rider come with a towing package?  I also heard that the recoil is something to be respected.   I have been trying to work up the courage to shoot mine.   When you shoot it, let me know if you survive.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 13, 2008)

"You'll shoot yer eye out kid!"  (Red Rider reference)

08Steeda, _please_ tell me that pineapple you've got sitting there is a demilled(sp?) decoration, or are you planning on doing some creative fishing?


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

Ajax, Yeah it's a dummy! My SF Uncle who passed away from cancer 2 years ago left me a few things! I leave it on my desk at work to remind me of him!!! He was an SF/Ranger/LRRP in a bad, bad place and time!!!

Although I do have a funny story about creative fishing! I will tell it sometime!!!

LOL


----------



## Ajax (Oct 13, 2008)

I think you shoulld examine your karma and post that 300WM on the "pay it fwd" board.  Some ajax...I mean SS member out there has been wanting one for awhile now.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

I have one of the previous models in 22-250 I want to get rid of!!! But I would have to find an FFL dealer to ship it! Although it is in Lefty!!! My Dad passed away and he never shot it once!!!

Bull Barrell, Marbelized Syntehtic Stock!


----------



## skeeter (Oct 13, 2008)

How much you want for it? I'm in the market for a model 700 as we speak?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 13, 2008)

08 Steeda-
You need to check the following document for the violations in your picture.

***** the flag should not be placed underneath anything as a display backdrop...*****

http://www.ushistory.org/betsy/flagcode.htm



> The laws relating to the flag of the United States of America are found in detail in the United States Code. Title 4, Chapter 1 pertains to the flag; Title 18, Chapter 33, Section 700 regards criminal penalties for flag desecration; Title 36, Chapter 3 pertains to patriotic customs and observances. These laws were supplemented by Executive Orders and Presidential Proclamations.
> *United States Code Title 4 Chapter 1 — The Flag*
> 
> §1. Flag; stripes and stars on
> ...


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

It is not an official flag. It is made specifically for photography. Matter of fact I got it from the same place that we did for the base photo-lab.

But I appreciate your concern.

I have my Grand Fathers Flag which was presented to our family after his death. He was a US Marine during WWII. Plus I was part of the 22nd Air Force Flag Detail for the Color Guard. I revere our flag! I would never dishonor the US flag.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

As I previously stated, I have all the respect in the world for our Flag. Matter of fact I would lay my life down for our flag and this great country of ours!!!

Having said that, the use of the American flag for artistic purposes is covered as a freedom of speech and freedom of expression. Although I hate the fact that even our own Olympic Athletes drape it over them like a cloak and drag it on the ground during their celebrating the winning of an Olympic Medal. It is still not something done out of malice or as an intentional slight to our beautiful flag.

--08Steeda


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 13, 2008)

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.

Respect is all about doing what is right, not just being within legal boundaries.

LL


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 13, 2008)

I think he gets it, folks.

I also don't think he meant it as a disrespectful act to the flag.

We're all on the same side here, let's remember that.

x sf, I think we oughta 'sticky' that post.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
> 
> Respect is all about doing what is right, not just being within legal boundaries.
> 
> LL



Again, this is a supported application and was the exact backdrop we used in base photo shoots. So I bought one myself and used it in the same way as we did while I was active! So unless the regulations changed since 95 and someone can show them to me, AND being that I have not done it in a disrespectful manner I don't see a problem. 

What ever it is, I am truly sorry!

Sincerely, Your Fellow Patriot!

--08Steeda


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

Cecil,

Sorry for the hijacked post! I still like your safe and collection!!!

I can't wait to hear what you think about that 45-70 after you shoot it! It is fun to shoot!


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 13, 2008)

08steeda said:


> Cecil,
> 
> Sorry for the hijacked post! I still like your safe and collection!!!
> 
> I can't wait to hear what you think about that 45-70 after you shoot it! It is fun to shoot!



45-70 is a really great caliber, IMHO.   I have had several sharps in that caliber and a few Marlins.   If you reload, with a lever action MARLIN you can use group II loads.    If you have any group I rifles. you do not want to use group II loads in them.  They can go kaboom on the wrong end.  Also great for Black powder loads.    Eastern Oregon they do 1000M shots with 45-70 black powder loads.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

1000m shots with the 45-70 in black powder...AMAZING!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 13, 2008)

>snip<


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 13, 2008)

We can debate this all night long.

The simple fact is that using the US Flag as a 'Freedom of Speech' is authorized per the US Constitution.

Would we, as Patriots, rather see the flag stomped on and burned, or as a back-drop for Sniper gunz used for killing fukn bad guys who disrespect our flag and our way of life? Rhetorical at best.

Let it go.

Lesson learned, and that's what we do here. Learn about others opinions and their way of doing things.

nuff said. :cool:


----------

